# Deer hides



## DuckMan (Jan 18, 2000)

I have 3-5 (not exactly sure how.many) deer hides in my freezer. I was going to trade them for a pair of gloves with a hide company. They went out of business.

Anyone want them? I am in Burton near Flint.


----------

